# Bunny eats hole through plastic cage.



## mushuthebunny (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi bunny parents, 
I am a mom to a 1 1/2 year old, male, neutered, dwarf rabbit named Mushu. As the vet described him, "he is one sassy bunny". He mostly lives in a very large, clean cage with plenty of timothy hay, food, water, toys, and hiding spots. I give him exercise around the house when i am home, but he is constantly chewing cable and electrical wires, or eating the molding of my walls. As a result, it is really difficult for me to leave him out of the cage, and letting him free range is absolutely out of the question, for his own safety and protection for my house. However, he is constantly chewing the plastic base of his cage, and he has actually chewed a pretty sizable hole in the front. At this point, i will probably need to buy a new cage in the next week, as the hole is getting increasingly large enough for him to fit through. I have looked through other forums regarding bunnies constantly chewing their cages, and responses have advised giving him lots of timothy hay (which he has an abundance of), or letting him free range around the house (which is out of the question for Mushu). I am looking for any advice regarding how i can best solve this problem. Thank you!


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 21, 2015)

Hes probably bored witless. A lot of people set up an xpen around the front of their animals cage and leave the door open so they have more room to move and play.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Oct 21, 2015)

1+ on cage chewing due to boredom. Some rabbits are more intelligent and get bored easier than others. An xpen is a good idea. If you don't like that, then maybe look into a multilevel cage.
As for chewing cables and molding when out of the cage, you'll need to bunny proof the room/ s your bun has acess to. There are cable protectors you can buy, or run the cords and cables through PVC pipe. As for molding, I've found the trick is to offer better choices. Your rabbit will ignore the molding if there is something better that is right there. My bun will choose a willow basket over floor molding every time. They also make little willow toys, balls and blocks. Maybe try scattering a few of these next to the molding.


----------

